# yard machine tiller



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

I am lookin for a parts list and service manual for a mtd yard machines tiller
model # 21a-410-515 mfg# 1a068k4-0048
I have been to mtd's site and the parts list is not listed for download
a customer said he hit a rock and the tines would not disengage so he hit the gear lever with a hammer to disengage them and now they wont engage.
mtd service shop's wont even work on them they just replace the hole lower end instead of replacing a broken internal shear pin


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Madman
I have a MTD Yard Machine Tiller. Model 21A-342A000 Serial 1J030K40182. A customer brought it in with engine problems. He decided he could buy a new tiller for what it going to cost to replace the engine. I have removed the engine and the rest of the tiller is sitting out in the spare part pile. If any thing off of this would be of any help to you e-mail me and let see what I can do for you. The tiller is about 6 years old and looks realy good.

[email protected]


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

*eazy fix*

after tearin the whole tiller apart its was an easy fix. the gear selector arm had worn rivets on them. a quick prees out and then press the new 1's in and after rebuiling works like new.


----------

